# A 'Save-The-Day Tool'



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

When you need them, they are the perfect tool.
Save-The-Day-Tool









 







.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I'm getting a Sears search screen. Maybe not resolving right on the phone?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a few of those but My wife works at Sears. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Mate your a champion. I have some of them but clicking on your link I got a pop-up. Sears now ships to Australia 

Thank you, I did not know that, previous enquiries took me no where

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

I agree...especially helpful when working under the hood of the car and searching for an errant nut or bolt.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Works good retrieving that arbor nut you just dropped while changing the blade on a TS. :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rrbrown said:


> Works good retrieving that arbor nut you just dropped while changing the blade on a TS. :thumbsup::laughing:


Back before hooking up DC's, that fallen arbor nut would lay in a pile of sawdust at the bottom of my Unisaw.:yes:











 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

For a "save the day tool" I generally prefer a 44 Magnum. Or maybe that was "make my day."

George


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

I am a helicopter mechanic by trade. You CAN NOT live without an inspection mirror or magnet as an aircraft mech.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Ahh, worked on the computer. Plenty of times I could have used one of these guys. Maybe Father's day? Thanks C-man.


----------

